# memphis zoo aquarium pics



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here are a few pics of the piranhas at the memphis zoo. the tank they are in is deep but not real long but the fish are the biggest redbellys i have ever seen. the fish were sitting perfectly still in the water with no movment what so ever they just hovered in one place it was pretty cool to see. these pics dont show the actual size of these fish i would say that these reds were about 11" to 13" in size


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, they look pretty nice. I've heard red bellies are super boring when they are that size in zoos, because they never move. I'd still like to see an exhibit of them one day.

Thanks for taking the pictures and sharing them with us.








~Taylor~


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

i love it


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea great pics i rather injoy reds even when they arnt very active there a great fish either way but good pics they look huge !!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

They look well fed.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome pics, look at the two reds on the bottem with breeding colors. Very Nice


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

they look over fed to me


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice, thanks for sharing...







!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what size are they? its difficult to see from the pic. excellent fish though


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree with Taylor. They are soooooo boring, because there is no current in the tank. If they added some powerheads or something, the p's would probably move some.

Thanks for sharing, nice pics!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Those are great pics.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice shots man. Those are some good sized reds for sure


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

cool thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! very nice shoal..thanks for sharing


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

at the toronto zoo there active and there 10"+ but in a 90 gallon or smaller it was sad







but thanks for sharing thoes pics i wouldent mind having one of thoes in my basement


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Is that what happens when a red is over fed his head gets bigger then its face, or is this from old age ? Ive seen this on a few occasions and it is so ugly


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome pics


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishnatic (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

An interesting picture.

I think the tank is too crowded. That is for sure one reason for them to so passive They have too small territories, the individuals cannot move very much without bumping into others territory.

Reds would also like some current, although it will not make them move around. They would just swim enough to hold them steady in the current.

Harry


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics. The denver zoo has a set-up just like that one and the P's are fat and lazy.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

nswhite said:


> Nice pics. The denver zoo has a set-up just like that one and the P's are fat and lazy.


The Camden Aquarium in Jersey has a set up with like a 380 gallon or more; But as stated before, they are very boring and slow moving. I know they have been there for many years as well. So, they are probably over 5 years old.


----------

